
Perl 5 Optimizing Compiler, RPerl v1.2 - esaym
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wbraswell/perl-5-optimizing-compiler-rperl-v12
======
willthechill
I am the creator of RPerl, and I am more than happy to answer any questions
and provide free technical support to open source Perl programmers! Please
find our team on IRC: irc.perl.org #perl11 @willthechill

